# Flying nuts!



## Merida (27 Sep 2011)

Just a small incident coming to you fresh off the bike. I was riding down my local road after just having beasted a 10 mile route through Weybidge, Addlestone and down into Cobham, when an angry and rather rude motorist (white van driver :/) not only beeped his horn at me in a tight country lane where I had no space to manoeuvre, but also whilst passing me attempted to occupy my space on the road forcing me to brake. Incredibly riled by this turn of events I did the usual (and stupid) response of pursuing him as fast I was able. Eventually i caught him on a small bridge on Blundel road and on the descent as I whizzed past his passenger window I casually flicked the V's. Now I know this is wrong, I should not rise to idiotic motorists, but my sense of injustice and the fierce sensation of revenge burned through me and I could not resist. However I truly believe that Karma raised its unfortunate head at that very moment as in the middle of my victory demonstration, a small acorn fell out of one of the trees above me bounced of the road and hit me square in the eye! Being hit in the eye by a nut at 30-35 mph is unpleasant I can assure you and I plan to invest in a pair of sunglasses as soon as possible, but what stings more than my bruised eyeball, is the terrible embarrassment as the man I had attempted to 'get on up on' witnessed the entire event and burst into laughter. I am not sure weather the moral of the story is to wear sunglasses, not swear at drivers, or avoid oak trees at all costs, but i will be sure to be more careful next time 

Disclaimer: I am in no way being detrimental to white van drivers, my father is a typical white van driver and he knows his driving is awful as do the rest of them.


----------



## superbadger (27 Sep 2011)

Well you did the same as i did when a scaffold truck nearly hit me 2 months ago.... I was fuming  and in hot pursuit but had no chance of catching him since he was hammering down the A17!!!! Shades are a must... Got a fly in my eye last week (it was getting dark so took them off!) I nearly lost control and it kept watering afterwards too . The GF always says 'Why are you wearing shades when its dull?'.... To save my life hun is my reply.... plus i look


----------



## Willo (12 Oct 2011)

+1 on the glasses coming from someone who's never liked wearing them. A) I was recently diagnosed with UV damage behind the eyes, so a general warning of the importance whatever the activity but particularly when out on the road for hours at a time and b) have had a few incidents where gravel etc. has been thrown up by passing traffic that came close enough to make me see sense. I generally always wear a pair now (clear lenses when its a bit murky) although do lapse on occassion particularly in the rain when the risk from not being able to see oubt outweighs the eye protection risks!


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Oct 2011)

Nice story well written. 

I wear specs - but an acorn at speed would probably do them no good at all !


----------

